# La Aurora Bristol Especiales Cigar Review - Nicely Built, with a Bargain Price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a good cigar, and I'm not a big Sumatra wrapper fan. The taste is mild with plenty of flavor and a bit above average. The burn was quite go...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Bristol Especiales Cigar Review - Nicely Built, with a Bargain Price


----------

